# Please sign this petition to help stop our hobby being outlawed.



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi,

Please sign this petition to help stop our hobby being outlawed. 

Complete Protection of, and Prevention of the Abolishment of, the Herpetological Pet Trade in the UK - e-petitions

Thanks

Phil.

(Thanks to CornyGirl in the Snake Section)


----------



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

Done mate


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Done :no1:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

done.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Done:2thumb:


----------



## Renegade22 (May 30, 2011)

signed, clicked, and...well, clicked again


----------



## Reptilian virus (Aug 24, 2009)

Done:no1:


----------



## tom_c89 (Jun 5, 2008)

Done!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

this won't happen i reckon


----------



## Stickyfeat (Jan 9, 2012)

ALL DONE WILL PASS IT AROUND: victory:


----------



## theyoungaquarist (Jun 28, 2011)

Done, just to make sure, everyone please confirm your email


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

Done:no1:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I might have it wrong, but is this not a case of jumping the gun and putting the reptile keeping hobby on the Governments radar? I know people are watching what has been happening over in the USA.... but sometimes in is better not to raise an issue unless it really exists?


----------

